# What British F1 fans really think of NASCAR



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

"However there is still an outside chance that Takuma will be taken on by the NASCAR series in the USA for 2006. The U.S. series attracts crash-hungry fans who revel in door-handle to door-handle racing and Sato could make a big impact. To cater to the domestic U.S. audience Sato would adopt the name Billy Bob Taku Junior" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

http://www.planet-f1.com/features/off_on_f1/story_21619.shtml


----------



## ///Madman (Feb 22, 2004)

Not a NASCAR fan myself but I don't think any NASCAR fan would give a damn what the Brits thought!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Madman... probably right. 

But that PF1 column is *satire*


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

About sums up my feelings...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:rofl: 


.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

*What NASCAR fans think about F1*

Ain't F1 those funny little IRL wannabees that Gordon drove at Indy once? Don't really get the buzzing bee sounds and the lack of passing and being too yellow to drive at Indy. That's not racing. I guess them Europeans like it because it reminds them of the sounds of their Vespas that they have to ride. Give me an American V-8 anyday.

To paraphrase an F1 driver: "The high tech unobtainium in the engines doesn't make for one bit of a better race."


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You do not have the second best sports TV ratings and the fan following that NASCAR has by only having ******* fans. 

BTW... 
don't all British racing fans wear knickers, have bad teeth, and drive 25 hp automobiles the size of a kid's pedal car?


----------

